# A Few Nice Pictures =o)



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I wasnt going to take many pictures of my mice this time around, but a friend asked to see them, and a couple came out okay... one in particular i like, so i thought i would share them.

Ivory Satin, Dave.









A lovely big PEW doe.









and Tricolour Bob. (my favourite picture, I think it came out very pretty)


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

The doe is beautiful! You should get some really nice babies from her! And Tricolor Bob makes my Tri studs look like trash. <3


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I love your Satin PEW! Satin on PEW is just magnificent. :mrgreen:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm loving that does ears!! :love1


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep, I'd agree.....those ears are fab ! :love


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello you!

Bob is smashing!

Ali xx


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

I really like bob!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha! Hello Ali! xxx And Lucy! This is great...


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

their lovely!... and this is my 100th post hehe


----------

